# The Eddy Curry Line.



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Link


> The Eddy Curry Line was originally established to put a spotlight on how truly anemic Curry's overall fantasy line is. The standard: a player must average more turnovers than assists, steals, and blocks combined – in order to qualify, a player must have appeared in at least half of his team's games and averaged at least 25 minutes of playing time.
> 
> The following is the final standings for the Eddy Curry Line for the 2006-07 regular season.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody who is surprised has not been watching.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the curry line is meaningless fantasy drivel.

in the top 10 are 3 #1 overall picks(ming , d.howard and bargnani) and amare stoudamire.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I hate fantasy sports. So lame.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Typical.....*

I don't do the fantasy thing but this is based on REAL numbers. Grinch is conveniently missing the point. Top ten? Who cares? It is the RATIO that matters and Curry is all alone with his astonishing .48:1. The difference between Curry and the first guy Grinch mentions(amare) is a difference of about .7:1. The next .7 range encompasses around 40 players. The PER in the real league says it all.....overall Curry is slightly above average. This Curry defending has gotten absurd. The guy is as one dimensional as it gets....and even that one dimension(offense) has huge holes (passing, offensive rebounding, range, and high TOs).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Typical.....*



alphaorange said:


> I don't do the fantasy thing but this is based on REAL numbers. Grinch is conveniently missing the point. Top ten? Who cares? It is the RATIO that matters and Curry is all alone with his astonishing .48:1. The difference between Curry and the first guy Grinch mentions(amare) is a difference of about .7:1. The next .7 range encompasses around 40 players. The PER in the real league says it all.....overall Curry is slightly above average. This Curry defending has gotten absurd. The guy is as one dimensional as it gets....and even that one dimension(offense) has huge holes (passing, offensive rebounding, range, and high TOs).


Typical could be used to descibe your post as well.


defending curry ?

or am i just pointing out what it is .

No one is denying Curry has big holes in his game , but the Curry line has been around for years and it never meant anything because alot of big names are always around the top of it.

and your curry bashing often gets into the unrealistic, is offensive rebounding and range on his shot really a weakness of his?

he can shoot he just doesn't take them he showed that in the preseason he was pretty proficient with his mid range J and I think if he desired a 3 point shot he'd have one (he is 2 for 2 in his career) he shoots well enough Zeke diagrammed a play for him to shoot a 3 and it worked, and at 2.4 offensive rebounds a game he has the same amount as kevin garnett and more than guys like shawn marion and marcus camby.

his passing, his _defensive boarding_ and team defense are his issues I agree but as long as progress is being made I dont really have that big a problem with him the knicks coaching staff already stated they weren't concentrating on those areas and that next season his weakensses will be a much bigger priority , so i am taking a wait and see approach to it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*perhaps I'm just more analytical than you...*

I am aware he gets the occasional offensive board. I am also aware that most of them are from his own in-close misses (not that he misses an extraordinary amount). When most of your misses are inside of 6 feet, you should get SOME rebounds. The fact is that the ONLY hole that is not in his game is his in deep offensive game. Don't try to spin his 2-2 from 3 as meaning he has that range...or that he could make mid-range jumpers if he wished. There is no evidence of that. In fact, Zeke has stated that his off season goal is to DEVELOP a 15 footer. Also, Curry DENIED that particular play was worked on for him. Zeke lied. Curry was open...he got the ball..he made the shot. End of story.
Again, you missed the point on the Curry line. It isn't about the people in the top ten grouping, or near the top, or whatever. It is about how far away the next person is from Curry, which is MILES. The man is absolutely alone, statistically.
Just for the record, Curry shot 21% on jumpers this season with 14% of them blocked. Yeah, helluva midrange game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: perhaps I'm just more analytical than you...*



alphaorange said:


> I am aware he gets the occasional offensive board. I am also aware that most of them are from his own in-close misses (not that he misses an extraordinary amount). When most of your misses are inside of 6 feet, you should get SOME rebounds. The fact is that the ONLY hole that is not in his game is his in deep offensive game. Don't try to spin his 2-2 from 3 as meaning he has that range...or that he could make mid-range jumpers if he wished. There is no evidence of that. In fact, Zeke has stated that his off season goal is to DEVELOP a 15 footer. Also, Curry DENIED that particular play was worked on for him. Zeke lied. Curry was open...he got the ball..he made the shot. End of story.
> Again, you missed the point on the Curry line. It isn't about the people in the top ten grouping, or near the top, or whatever. It is about how far away the next person is from Curry, which is MILES. The man is absolutely alone, statistically.
> Just for the record, Curry shot 21% on jumpers this season with 14% of them blocked. Yeah, helluva midrange game.



mid range shot and mid range game are 2 different things, I assumed you knew that but I guess not .

he can hit 15 fters and he showed that in the preseason there were games when he took a bunch of attempts and and made most of them, but he also cant do a good job of mixing it up so he drew alot of blocks and charges early in the season and he abandoned it....apparently next year they will try again.

nice spin on the offensive rebounding, from it being a weakness to well he's close to the basket so he should get them.

well he does so its not a weakness bud, if you had known that before its questionable why you would put that down as a weakness....especially since i have never heard any1 question eddy's offensive rebounding before even in his lowest off rebounding seasons when he played less than 20 minutes a game in his 1st 2 season's he grabbed more than lets say channing this season whom's offensive rebounding you defended earlier , so I think its more of a case of you picking favorites and whipping dogs than me.

generally a weakness is something a person should be doing but doesn't or not well, and that describes his passing and defensive boards but not his offensive boards and never has.

and channing has the added ability of being able to crash from the perimeter when he often is not blocked out unlike some1 in the post who will usually be boxed out in offensive rebounding situations because he is close so he muct be accounted for...I mean really _both back up small forwards _grab more offensive boards than frye , find me another team that can say that , thats all you need to know when it comes to Frye's ineffectual play.

as for curry's shot in general its rather obvious he has a good touch, he must be hitting them in practice or no one would draw up a play for him to shoot them...that play(the 3 point one) could have just as easily be run and left eddy as an option as easily as channing frye or kelvin cato . I'm not saying he's Dale ellis but I dont think its that much of a stretch to say he can hit them if left open since he has already shown he can , but because he is so good close to the hoop its not worth it putting him out there much.

it may or may not have been run for him but he was behind the 3 point line so he was an option on the play ( you do know basketball plays can be run for others but have fallback options in them dont you?) that every player on those types of plays are where they are for a reason...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Showing your ignorance...*

Getting YOUR OWN misses is not necessarily the sign of being a good offensive rebounder, unless your misses are from farther away than most of Curry's. Not all rebounds are created equal. Anybody with any sense of the game knows that. Lets you out, I guess. Frye has nothing to do with anything I said, so don't bother bringing him or his game into it. BTW, I NEVER defended Fryes offensive rebounding, but he is a better overall rebounder than Eddy, for sure. This is about Curry only. I watched the preseason and must have missed his amazing display of jump shooting. Hitting most of them? You're full of it and you know it. The man doesn't even make most of his foul shots. If you have no midrange shot, you have no midrange game. Maybe you can explain how a guy that can't pass, can't put the ball on the floor, and can't shoot from midrange has a midrange game...that might be one of your best ever...roflmao. BTW, blocks and charges are very different. He does get called for both, though. Any team in the league will let Curry shoot all the three's he wants. That play was a lucky shot and the real hero for the Knicks was the defender who left ANYONE open from 3 when a three was needed. Not sure if he was really an option but he sure as hell didn't need to be INSIDE the line, did he? Do you honestly believe Curry practices three's in practice? He says he never does. That post was way too easy to pick apart. You're slipping.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Showing your ignorance...*



alphaorange said:


> Getting YOUR OWN misses is not necessarily the sign of being a good offensive rebounder, unless your misses are from farther away than most of Curry's. Not all rebounds are created equal. Anybody with any sense of the game knows that. Lets you out, I guess. Frye has nothing to do with anything I said, so don't bother bringing him or his game into it. BTW, I NEVER defended Fryes offensive rebounding, but he is a better overall rebounder than Eddy, for sure. This is about Curry only. I watched the preseason and must have missed his amazing display of jump shooting. Hitting most of them? You're full of it and you know it. The man doesn't even make most of his foul shots. If you have no midrange shot, you have no midrange game. Maybe you can explain how a guy that can't pass, can't put the ball on the floor, and can't shoot from midrange has a midrange game...that might be one of your best ever...roflmao. BTW, blocks and charges are very different. He does get called for both, though. Any team in the league will let Curry shoot all the three's he wants. That play was a lucky shot and the real hero for the Knicks was the defender who left ANYONE open from 3 when a three was needed. Not sure if he was really an option but he sure as hell didn't need to be INSIDE the line, did he? Do you honestly believe Curry practices three's in practice? He says he never does. That post was way too easy to pick apart. You're slipping.


i brought up frye because he exposes your double standard.

you make excuse after excuse for frye and his lackluster play and bash curry even though its obvious which one is by far the more impactful player .

you bring up curry's per as only slightly better than the avg. player . and frye's is so tiny you need a microscope to see it.

Curry's 17.17 PER puts him ahead of players like Lamar odom and mike bibby and in the company of good players like tyson chandler and kirk hinrich ,

Fryes's 10.56 has him significantly below such world beaters like Kelvin cato , (12.36) and mark blount (12.81)

you are delusional in your analysis point blank. and you lie about what you've said . 

you can look up Kiyaman's Saving Face Affected thread in which you were defending Frye's rebounding or lack thereof.



> Frye takes jumpers because thats where IT pencils in his offense. Tough to get a lot of offensive rebounds when you are on the perimeter and not the most athletic player.


http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/346534-saving-face-affected.html

so since you dont even know what you say , its unfathomable to me you can post with a certainty about anything right now .

when you come back to reality I'll consider responding to the rest of your post .


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*reading comprehension, my friend*

I never said FRYE was a good offensive rebounder. I simply stated that he is not going to get many O boards playing that far away. Nobody does except for the very athletic, which he is not. It's hard to get a reading on what he can and will do. But again, this was about Curry. Curry plays within 6-8 feet almost all the time and should do better. He is NOT a good offensive rebounder or any kind of rebounder. I like Frye because I have seen what he can do. Last years stats were extremely promising. I will criticize him just like Curry when he has had a few years and fails to fulfill his promise. So, you see, I KNOW what I said and what I wrote. You apparently read and interpret in a way that suits you. Let me say this simply: I absolutely believe Frye would equal or exceed Curry's offense boards given the same time consistently that Curry gets. I don't make excuse after excuse for Frye's play. I simply stated my beliefs as to why he has under-performed this year and that he better than the year he had. And by the way...While Curry's PER was just over 17 LAST year as well, Frye's was an impressive 18+. Since Curry has never had a PER that high, I'd say that was significant...wouldn't you?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: reading comprehension, my friend*



alphaorange said:


> I never said FRYE was a good offensive rebounder. I simply stated that he is not going to get many O boards playing that far away. Nobody does except for the very athletic, which he is not. It's hard to get a reading on what he can and will do. But again, this was about Curry. Curry plays within 6-8 feet almost all the time and should do better. He is NOT a good offensive rebounder or any kind of rebounder. I like Frye because I have seen what he can do. Last years stats were extremely promising. I will criticize him just like Curry when he has had a few years and fails to fulfill his promise. So, you see, I KNOW what I said and what I wrote. You apparently read and interpret in a way that suits you. Let me say this simply: I absolutely believe Frye would equal or exceed Curry's offense boards given the same time consistently that Curry gets. I don't make excuse after excuse for Frye's play. I simply stated my beliefs as to why he has under-performed this year and that he better than the year he had. And by the way...While Curry's PER was just over 17 LAST year as well, Frye's was an impressive 18+. Since Curry has never had a PER that high, I'd say that was significant...wouldn't you?


Reading is fundamental isn't it ?

Where did I say you said Frye was a good rebounder ?

I said you defended his rebounding ...not the same especially when you know how to read.

dont worry what are you 50 or so one day you'll get it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Right back at you.....*

defending something by argument means you either think it is right...or good...or at least not bad. You wouldn't defend something that is bad, now would you? Actually it's 51 and I DO get it. I'm trying to teach the next generation. Bullcrap works in the political world but it doesn't work in performance oriented fields. Check out the Knick boards on realgm. There are LOTS of posters that say what I am trying to say but say it better. Those guys actually get it...or most of them. They fully understand that:

1) Curry is a borderline allstar masking as a franchise player....

and....

2) The holes in his game are NOT inconsequential and getting complementary players to do what he is supposed to do only lessens their own impact.....

and....


3) His flaws may over-shadow his positives from an impact POV. His PER being so low would seem to lend some creedence to this. last sentence is mine, not theirs. 


My own POV? Although their are some very good pieces in place, now, we are short either a real star or a couple of lower tier stars. We don't move the ball and we don't play defense....and EVERYONE needs to play defense. Curry is not a top level player.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

*Idiotic Post Removed*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Right back at you.....*



alphaorange said:


> defending something by argument means you either think it is right...or good...or at least not bad. You wouldn't defend something that is bad, now would you? Actually it's 51 and I DO get it. I'm trying to teach the next generation. Bullcrap works in the political world but it doesn't work in performance oriented fields. Check out the Knick boards on realgm. There are LOTS of posters that say what I am trying to say but say it better. Those guys actually get it...or most of them. They fully understand that:
> 
> 1) Curry is a borderline allstar masking as a franchise player....
> 
> ...


this is cute , it really is but i'll help you again with the facts 10 year olds know.

a definition of defend: 

To make or keep safe from danger, attack, or harm.
Sports. 
To attempt to prevent the opposition from scoring while playing in or near (a goal or area of a field, for example).
To be responsible for guarding (an opposing player).
To compete against a challenger in an attempt to retain (a championship).
*To support or maintain, as by argument or action; justify.*
Law. 
To represent (a defendant) in a civil or criminal action.
To attempt to disprove or invalidate (an action or claim).


http://www.answers.com/topic/defend

at no point was there anything close to your definition which implies a value judgement .


i never said you said frye was a good rebounder , only that you defended his rebounding or lack of it....you tried to justify it and make excuses for it and i said that previously.

i wont comment on realgm or its posters because its not ethical, i am a mod on basketballforum.com., there is a conflict of interest there.

my point is simple and i'll keep repeating since you aren't getting it , you are biased against curry , many of curry's flaws are frye's too , the big difference is of course Curry is currently a good player and an impactful player and frye isn't .

yet you bash curry and defend Frye .

its actually very comical to me that you can attempt to lecture me on basketball when you commit a fan's cardnail sin.

you are blaming one the best players for a team's troubles when in fact its the lesser guys who didn't pull their weight , Frye being chief among them.

What are you gonna do for an encore visit the Yankee forum and blame A-rod for his team's failure to win consistently , you might as well, its just as silly.


----------

